# Erfahrungen Sunline Cast Away PE salzwasserfeste Hybrid-Angelschnur?



## oh-nass-iss (9. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
beim stöbern im Netz um meine Mefo Combo mit neuer Leine zu versorgen, bin ich über folgende Angelschnur gestolpert.

Sunline Cast Away PE salzwasserfeste Hybrid-Angelschnur
Eigenschaften laut Hersteller:
- exklusive Angelschnur Made in Japan
- Hybridschnur (Kombination aus monofiler und PE)
- glattere Oberfläche und weniger Reibung
- etwas steifer als rein geflochtene Schnur
- mit speziellem Harz beschichtete Oberfläche
- sehr geringe Dehnung für direkten Kontakt zum Köder bzw. Fisch
- auch sehr gut für Baitcast -Rollen geeignet
- deutliche höhere Abriebfestigkeit und Haltbarkeit als normale geflochtene Schnur
- sehr gut geeignet für die Angelei auf Wolfsbarsche oder Meerforellen vom Ufer aus
- sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften und hohe Wurfweiten

Da der Preis doch recht hoch ist, wollte ich mich mal umhören, ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser "Wunderschnur" gemacht hat

Sas soll hier keine Werbung sein!

Danke und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. November 2018)

Ich kann nur etwas zur Variante in 40 lbs sagen, die ich mit großer Zufriedenheit fürs "leichtere" Bigbait-Angeln (bis ca. 130 g Ködergewicht) auf Hecht mit Statio verwende.

1. Der Realdurchmesser der 40-lbs-Version entspricht in etwa dem der Sunline New Super PE (4fach) in 30 lbs. Also ca. 10 lbs mehr bei etwa gleichem Durchmesser.

--> jedenfalls meiner Optik und  Schnurfassung/Backing-Bedarf meiner verwendeten Rolle zufolge (ich besitze keine Mikro-Messgeräte). Ich habe auf der Ersatzspule die New Super PE in 30 lbs, das kommt in puncto Backing-Lauflänge (bei gleichem Backing-Durchmesser) jeweils etwa identisch hin.

2. Die Cast Away ist vergleichsweise etwas steifer, was ich generell gern mag - ist zwar 8fach, aber eben vier Braid- und vier Mono-Stränge. Also eine 8fach-Schnur, die noch etwas steifer als eine normale 4fach-Leine kommt.

3. Sehr abriebsfest durch den Mono-Anteil; nicht mit reiner Mono vergleichbar, aber dennoch robuster als reine Braid. Daher auch sehr gut zum gezielten Hindernisangeln (Holzhacken, Seerosen-Grinden etc.) geeignet.

4. Zu letzterem trägt auch die vergleichsweise etwas höhere Restdehnung durch den Mono-Anteil bei --> prima zum kompromisslosen Kranen im Nahbereich, wenn der Fisch schnellstmöglich mit fast geschlossener Bremse an Schwergerät aus dem Rotz rausgeholt bzw. von diesem ferngehalten werden muss.

5. Die Restdehnung ist auch bzgl. Bügelschnappern bei Gewaltwürfen mit schweren Ködern von Vorteil, da sie eine gewisse Pufferwirkung bietet und dann das Risiko für (teure) Köder-Freiflüge senkt.

6. Durch den Mono-Anteil ist das Feedback jedoch vergleichsweise etwas "gedämpfter"

--> man merkt alle Köderbewegungen, Bisse usw. trotzdem gut, das Feedback ist aber halt nicht so direkt/knallhart wie bei reiner Braid. In meinem Fall macht das aber nichts, da ich die o. g. Köder hauptsächlich kurbele (z. B. große Leier-Twister bei Kälte) und auch ansonsten damit sehr viel schwere Zugköder (Spinnerbaits, Bucktails etc.) fische.

7. Wurfverhalten sehr gut, das flutscht. Da gibt's nix zu meckern.

Alle genannten Punkte wie gesagt bzgl. der Cast Away in 40 lbs - zu dünneren Varianten kann ich nichts sagen, da ich diese nicht in Gebrauch habe.

Mit Meeresangeln jeder Art habe ich auch nix am Hut, ich verwende die Schnur rein im Süßwasser.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (12. November 2018)

Moin,

ich fische die cast away seit etwa einem halbem Jahr an meiner Mefo Sbiro-Kombi.
Kurzes Fazit bis jetzt. Ist jeden Cent wert.
Ich habe mir die Schnur zum Sbiro-Weitwurf angeln geholt. Wenn ich noch rauchen würde, hätte ich das Weitwurfverhalten in etwa so beschrieben....Nach dem Auswurf kannst du dir locker eine Zigarette anzünden bis der Sbiro landet....Also genau das was ich wollte.
Einziger Kritikpunkt nach langem grübeln. Ist etwas lauter in den Ringen als meine vorherige Schnur( Stroft GTP).
Da ich dieses Jahr aber noch nicht so oft unterwegs war, kann ich zur Haltbarkeit nichts sagen. Mir ist aber auf den ersten Metern hinter dem Sbiro nichts an Rauigkeit/Farbverlust/ etc. aufgefallen


----------



## oh-nass-iss (13. November 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. Na dann werde ich mir die Schnur wohl mal zulegen.

Was mich gewundert hat, war folgende Eigenschaft laut Hersteller:
"- etwas steifer als rein geflochtene Schnur"

Bei etwas steifer hätte ich gedacht, dass man doch nicht so weit damit werfen kann. Das war dann wohl ein Irrglaube.

Danke nochmal und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2018)

Ich denke mal, Du wirst es nicht bereuen, wenn Du Dir die Schnur zulegst. Eine wirklich sehr gut performende und verlässliche Leine.

Zumal auch die Tragkraftangaben - wie bei Sunline üblich - nicht geschummelt sind (Sunline gibt absichtlich keine Durchmesser an, sondern nur Tragkraft und PE-Klasse).

Rufe ruhig auch mal vorher bei Lurenatic an und schildere Deinen individuellen Anwendungsfall (inkl. Rute/WG-Klasse, Rolle, Revier, angedachte Köder/Montagen etc.).

Habe ich damals auch gemacht, weil ich die Cast Away "virtuell" nicht so richtig einschätzen konnte - die Jungs sind sehr freundlich, beraten Dich kompetent/ausführlich und wollen Dir nix aufschwätzen.

Je mehr Parameter Du denen nennst, desto besser können sie Dich beraten. Die haben wirklich Plan von den Sachen, die sie verkaufen.

Hat in meinem Fall einwandfrei hingehauen, ich konnte so genau die passende Variante für meinen Einsatzzweck bestellen

---> so kaufst Du keine Katze im Sack.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (13. November 2018)

Ich verwende die 12LB mit 5,6kg


----------



## oh-nass-iss (15. November 2018)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Du wirst es nicht bereuen, wenn Du Dir die Schnur zulegst. Eine wirklich sehr gut performende und verlässliche Leine.
> 
> Zumal auch die Tragkraftangaben - wie bei Sunline üblich - nicht geschummelt sind (Sunline gibt absichtlich keine Durchmesser an, sondern nur Tragkraft und PE-Klasse).
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe  mir in der Zwischenzeit die Leine direkt aus Japan in der "Bucht" geordert... in 20lb. Mal sehn ob's klappt.
Wenn ja, ist die Schnur fast geschenkt ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. November 2018)

Hmmm, ich bin kein Mefo-Angler und verstehe darum nichts von diesbezüglichen Optimal-Setups - aber 20 lb scheinen mir da irgendwie heftig überdimensioniert?


----------



## oh-nass-iss (16. November 2018)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich bin kein Mefo-Angler und verstehe darum nichts von diesbezüglichen Optimal-Setups - aber 20 lb scheinen mir da irgendwie heftig überdimensioniert?



Ach was, auf meinen Hecht und Dorschstöcken hab ich sogar die Power Pro in 0,23mm drauf. Das Zeugs ist mir noch nie gerissen. Eher biegen die Haken, oder Snaps auf. ;-)
Und deshalb hab ich da mal lieber bei der "Sunline Cast Away" auch einen "Grobmotorikerschutz" mit eingebaut 

Ich werde auch jeden Fall berichten wie es mir mit der Sunline ergangen ist... Muss nur noch bis zum 15.12. warten, dann ist das Silber wieder freigegeben und die Schur auch hoffentlich angekommen.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------

